# Screen Defect Experiment



## oogabooga413 (Jan 28, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can someone confirm if they see the following issue? It seems to be related:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dowonload Nova Launcher, don't change the default settings.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Put the youtube, or photo gallery widget on a page, and try scrolling horizontally between home pages. (Note: this only happens if the cube in/out animation is chose for scrolling animation)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Please check if you see broken white lines, or dots accross the youtube or photo widget as you scroll in and out of the home page,[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Does this seem like a hardware issue? Is it related to the screen tearing issue you guys are reporting? I've seen that on Facebook, Chrome, and Adobe reader so far. [/background]


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd guess it's an issue with Nova if anything.


----------

